# 2019 AFX Mega G+ March Releases



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone! Posted a new article covering the new AFX Mega G+ releases that hit the shelves the last week of March. Check it out here: 
https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...uct-reviews/2019-afx-march-april-car-releases

-Paul


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The R18 is incredible. The detail is stunning.


----------

